# Band looking for a GIG!



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, our band Higher Ground is looking for a gig somewhere around Toronto or Mississauga area. We currently have around 5 songs written and done many covers. We are looking for a gig to get us out there and expose ourselves to the public. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

